# Have they Left Yet?



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

What's everyone think have theu made the p


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

What?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenton said:


> What?


my guess would be flounder since this is in the flounder gigging section


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning Flounder
Have been hitting it pretty hard and my opinion is *YES*. Seeing just a few straglers and they have been undersize fish. All my favorite spots have been fishless and trackless and have produced well till about 2 weeks ago. Only quality fish found were at the entrance to the pass headed South. You can fish the deep holes around the pass and still score a limit if you can catch the weather right.
Good Luck
bamafan611


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah Bama I covered a couple of miles of bottom Sat with only 5 fish to show for it,however they were ok fish at6 5 4 3 and about 1.5 But the week before I busted them good in the same area.I normally give it up about Thanksgiving every year anyway.With the warmer weather this year I was hopein we might get a few extra weeks before we have to give it up


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

they are all at light house beach:thumbup:


----------



## Ft.Walton_Angler (Jan 8, 2009)

We cruised around the gulf side of the destin bridge sunday and stuck 7 in 90 minutes. If you head out there, check by the docks along the harbor walk or directly across from it is a sand peninsula that's been good for me. good luck.


----------

